# NCEES work Experience (Civil)



## mr470 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi, I am applying for NCEES record. I am a P.Eng from Canada. My Job experience 6.5 years in Government sector in Canada, Mostly in Project Engineering and Project Management in Civil Engineering , Public works & Services and Airport projects. Does NCEES accept this experience ? If anyone have any experience to go through please help me.


----------



## jbrown784 (Jul 20, 2021)

If you haven't already, contact NCEES directly and individual state licensure boards to inquire about this.

As I understand it, you can include any work experience on NCEES. But NCEES is not the regulating authority. 
Each state has its own regulating authority to issue engineering licenses. 
So it will be up to each individual state as to if they will accept international experience or not.
However, it's possible NCEES can provide some additional guidance on this.


----------

